# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Общие вопросы >  ПРОБЛЕМА NFS CARBON

## Микола

СИТУАЦИЯ ТАКАЯ.............. НА МОЕМ КОМПЕ ПРИ КОПИИ С ДРУГОГО(ГДЕ ВСЕ НОРМАЛЬНО)НЕТ МУЗЫКИ ВО ВРЕМЯ ИГРЫ Т.Е. ДВИЖОК,МУЗ В КЛИПАХ С ГЛАВАРЕМ ЕСТЬ  А В ИГРЕ НЕТ. ПОДСКАЖИТЕ ЧТО ЗА ПРОБЛЕМА

----------


## Colinkt

Куда уж тут против авторитета.

----------


## dastin

переустанови с диска

----------


## Dimoksdots

Добрый день 

Путался по интернету., в разделах бизнес. И надумал такую тему "Может была, но я не нашёл" 

Ваш самый неудачный бизнес..... 

Товарищи давайте припомним наши не фартовые стартапы проекты которые должны были озолотить, но по каким то причинам загнулись. Интересно какие шаги привели к развалу бизнеса. Очень интересно поучиться на чужих ошибках Увеличить 
По понятным причинам никто не рассказывает про свои успехи, никто не палит тему, ну за исключением топ 100 из списка форбс (хотя там все врут) 
Но вот о своих неудачах в бизнесе думаю можно было бы поделиться открыто .. 
Заранее спасибо Очень интерестно.

----------


## Monumentov

Прикольно :) Можно сказать, это взорвало мой мозг! :)

----------


## Marta

Incredible many of helpful material.| 
Good stuff, Thank you. - http://www.viagrabelgiquefr.com/

----------

